# Gibts hier keine SHift-Fans?



## PCGH_Thilo (21. April 2009)

Hintergrund: Wir suchen Jemanden, der Shift per Sammelthread betreut.


----------



## kalgani (21. April 2009)

dafür muss das game wohl wirklicherstmal raus, denn unter den gegebenen Umständen weis doch bisher keiner wirkich was von Shift zu halten ist.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. April 2009)

Genau darum geht es ja - Infos zusammentragen, Entwicklerinterviews verlinken usw. Als Need-for-Speed-Fan informiert man sich im Normalfall schon vor dem Erscheinen eines Spiels und dann wäre es doch schön, wenn alle was davon haben und darüber diskutieren können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. April 2009)

Jepp - ein Sammelthread muss vor dem Release loslegen.


----------



## kalgani (21. April 2009)

aber shift hat doch nix mehr mit NFS (im heutigen sinne) zu tun... das meine ich.

es hört sich eher nach GT Legends ins aktuelle übertragen an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2009)

> Gibts hier keine SHift-Fans?



Würde mich wundern wenn nach Undercover noch jemand NFS spielt


----------



## BamBuchi (21. April 2009)

Naja, so schlecht fand ich es garnicht.

Mhh, Will das kein Mod. machen ?


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

Ich hatte einen Thread erstellt, allerdings wurde er nicht in diesen NFS-Bereich übernommen 

Dort poste ich Links mit den neusten Bilder und News...ist aber noch kein Sammelthread.


----------



## JimBeam (21. April 2009)

kalgani schrieb:


> aber shift hat doch nix mehr mit NFS (im heutigen sinne) zu tun... das meine ich.
> 
> es hört sich eher nach GT Legends ins aktuelle übertragen an.



GTR2, RACE usw. sind GTL ins heutige übertragen. Wenn Shift eine Simulation wird dann fress ich einen Besen. Und eigentlich hat seit Underground kein NFS mehr was mit dem eigentlichen NFS zu tun.


----------



## kalgani (21. April 2009)

also ich finde vom spielgefühl GTL ganz anderes als GTR2 und RACE, denn GTL hat diesem karierre modus den keines der anderen hat!

und hast recht gibt 2 NFS-serien teil  1-6 und 7-11...

wobei ich persönlich 3,6 & 8 einfach geil finde.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Thread erstellt, allerdings wurde er nicht in diesen NFS-Bereich übernommen
> 
> Dort poste ich Links mit den neusten Bilder und News...ist aber noch kein Sammelthread.


Ich habe den Thread verschoben, nachdem ich ihn anscheinend übersehen habe. Du hättest dich ruhig bei einem Mod/Admin direkt melden können, das Verschieben dauert nur ein paar Sekunden. 

Sammelthread  haben wir aber immer noch keinen...


----------



## Lassreden (21. April 2009)

Die Ära von NFS ist doch vorbei jetzt sieht es eher aus wie BURNOUT PARADISE nur unter dem Decknamen bzw Nicknamen schift nun ja UNDERCOVER war schlecht aber ich hab schon schlechtere spiele gesehen wie Aggression das spiel hat dem seinem Namen alle ehre erwiesen.
Alles zusammen getragen finde ich eher die sollen es unter einem richtigen namen verfassen als shift da denk ich immer an Enterprice


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Wozu ein Sammelthread? Die Shift-Infos passen doch sehr gut in den GRID-Sammelthread. EA macht ja nichts anderes, als GID zu kopieren und unter dem Namen einer scheinbar ausgestorbenen, aber einst sehr erfolgreichen Serie zu verkaufen ... 

Wenn irgendwann wieder ein "echtes" NfS erscheint, wird es bestimmt auch einen Sammelthread geben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (22. April 2009)

Wobei GRID richtig geil ist! NFS macht für mich erst wieder Sinn, wenn wieder eines im Sinne von Hot Pursuit II kommt. Das hat gerockt


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

> Wozu ein Sammelthread? Die Shift-Infos passen doch sehr gut in den GRID-Sammelthread. EA macht ja nichts anderes, als GRID zu kopieren und unter dem Namen einer scheinbar ausgestorbenen, aber einst sehr erfolgreichen Serie zu verkaufen ...
> 
> Wenn irgendwann wieder ein "echtes" NfS erscheint, wird es bestimmt auch einen Sammelthread geben.
> 
> MfG, boss3D





> Wobei GRID richtig geil ist! NFS macht für mich erst wieder Sinn, wenn wieder eines im Sinne von Hot Pursuit II kommt. Das hat gerockt



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !

Mich juckt das Game mal sowas von überhaupt gar nicht ... und wenn es mehreren so geht wo für dann nen sammelthreat ? 

Ich bleib bei GRID ! wie viele andere auch ... in meinem Clan z.B. wird shift boykottiert wenn es kommt . wir/ich wollen wieder ein " Back to the roots Need for Speed" so wie es damals war ! Ohne nervige story und laber rababer ... Geile rennen fahren, vor den bullen abhauen, Nette präsentations videos zu den auszuwählenden autos, cheats wo man im hauptmenü einfach den namen des autos eingibt welches man fahren will ( el nino  ) .... ach schwärm.... träum... naja die nächste entäuschung seitens EA wird bestimmt bald kommen


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

Das beste an NFS Finde ich war MOST WANTED ,CARBON war ja auch gut aber viel Zu Kurz und das nerven Kitzel hat mir gefehlt. 

ich bin Für most wanted und Grid auch wenn ich finde das GRID ein sehr hohen Aggression Rang hat.


----------



## BamBuchi (22. April 2009)

Grid macht im MultiPlayer sowas von Spaß!


----------



## push@max (22. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wozu ein Sammelthread? Die Shift-Infos passen doch sehr gut in den GRID-Sammelthread. EA macht ja nichts anderes, als GID zu kopieren und unter dem Namen einer scheinbar ausgestorbenen, aber einst sehr erfolgreichen Serie zu verkaufen ...
> 
> Wenn irgendwann wieder ein "echtes" NfS erscheint, wird es bestimmt auch einen Sammelthread geben.



Ich warte da erstmal ab...die Screenshots sehen zwar stark nach GRID aus, was es dann allerdings für Rennmodi geben wird, wissen wir noch nicht...gegen einen neuen GRID hätte ich nach dem Kracher von Codemasters auch nichts...zusätzlich nochmal mit besserer Grafik.


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Mein Problem ist ja nicht direkt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich eine GRID-Kopie wird, sondern, dass viele Elemente, die für mich ein gutes NfS ausmachen, nicht mehr vorhanden sein werden. Zum Beispiel eine Storie, die sich um die illegale Racingszene einer Stadt dreht, Polizei, etc. ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. April 2009)

Man hat es doch schon bei Pro Street gemerkt, dass NFS ohne die illegale Racing-Szene einfach nichts gutes mehr ist. Ich halte jedenfalls auch nicht viel von Shift.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## push@max (22. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist ja nicht direkt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich eine GRID-Kopie wird, sondern, dass viele Elemente, die für mich ein gutes NfS ausmachen, nicht mehr vorhanden sein werden. Zum Beispiel eine Storie, die sich um die illegale Racingszene einer Stadt dreht, Polizei, etc. ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Diese guten alten Elemente führen heute aber nicht mehr zum Erfolg, wie man an den Verkaufszahlen der letzten NFS sehen kann. Dann ist es auch verständlich, dass man versucht, ein Erfolgskonzept ein wenig zu kopieren.

Eines ist klar...EA muss mit der NFS Serie wieder unbedingt mal Punkten.


----------



## Speedi (25. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Diese guten alten Elemente führen heute aber nicht mehr zum Erfolg, wie man an den Verkaufszahlen der letzten NFS sehen kann. Dann ist es auch verständlich, dass man versucht, ein Erfolgskonzept ein wenig zu kopieren.
> 
> Eines ist klar...EA muss mit der NFS Serie wieder unbedingt mal Punkten.



Ich glaube schon, dass "die guten alten Elemente" nocheinmal zum Erfolg führen könnten!
EA muss sich nur ein wenig mehr Zeit lassen!
Wäre Undercover ausgereifter gewesen und hätte es nicht so viele Bugs und eine längere Story gehabt, dann wäre das bestimmt auch ein Kracher geworden!
Aber schaden könnte es trotzdem nicht, wenn EA nochmal etwas völlig neues macht, wie damals bei NfS Most Wanted!
Allerdings würde ich ein Most Wanted 2 auch kaufen!

Vielleicht ne längere Blacklist, nettere Grafik, neue Autos, längere Story und schön würden die Verkaufszahlen enorm steigen!  

Shift wird glaube ich nicht so gut vom Spiel her, wobei die Grafik ja ganz nett ausschaut!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## push@max (25. April 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> was völlig neues macht, wie damals bei NfS Most Wanted!



Naja, Most Wanted war damals nicht wirklich neu, vom Spielkonzept. Verfolgungsjagden mit der Bullerei gab es auch schon vorher, nur eben einige Jahre bzw. Teile zuvor. Da war es wieder mal erfrischend mit der Polizei was zu machen.

Man müsste was machen, was es bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben hat, wie damals bei Underground mit dem ganzen Tuning.


----------



## Speedi (30. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Man müsste was machen, was es bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben hat, wie damals bei Underground mit dem ganzen Tuning.



Da haste Recht.
Vielleicht mal etwas mehr in die Richtung "Real-Life", also hauptsächlich bei der Umgebung.
Vielleicht ne Stadt, die in der Wirklichkeit existiert, oder ne Nachmache, wie "Liberty City" bei GTA4, die ja New York sein soll.
Und, was noch viiieeel wichtiger ist, eine sehr gute, fesselnde und vor allem lange Story dazu!

Meinetwegen kann die Entwicklungszeit dann auch mal 2-3 Jahre dauern!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2009)

Es gibt mal wieder ein aar neue Bilder.

Need for Speed: Shift-Screenshots: Neue Bilder zum jüngsten NFS-Ableger


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2009)

Irgend wie erinnern mich die Bilder sogar etwas an Gran Turismo (Prologue). Grafisch scheint das neue NFS ja echt was her zu machen. Obs natürlich auch spielerisch taugt, bleibt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2009)

Es beginnt wieder das alte gute Spielchen mit der Fahrzeugliste.

Angefangen wird mit dem DBR9...Need for Speed: Shift: Die Fahrzeugliste in Bildern: Heute mit dem Aston Martin


----------



## push@max (21. Mai 2009)

Wieder mal neues Bildmaterial von Shift...

Angeblich sollen die Bilder auf einer Xbox 360 entstanden sein...was ich allerdings nicht glaube.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2009)

Es gibt neues Videomaterial


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Mai 2009)

schätze mal das wird eher so wie GRID


----------



## Player007 (29. Mai 2009)

Komplette Wagen- und Streckenliste:
Need for Speed: Shift: Alle Autos, alle Strecken und Bilder des BMW M3 GT2

Gruß


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Komplette Wagen- und Streckenliste:
> Need for Speed: Shift: Alle Autos, alle Strecken und Bilder des BMW M3 GT2
> 
> Gruß



Wow, die Bilder sehen einfach nur göttlich aus! 

Die Wagenliste sieht ebenfalls sehr gut aus...es sollte also Spass machen und an den Wagen nicht scheitern. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass diesmal die Grafik im fertigen Spiel auch so aussieht.


----------



## JimBeam (29. Mai 2009)

> 12.Nordschleife



Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die an die SimBin Version rankommt.


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die an die SimBin Version rankommt.



Stimmt, das ist die Königsstrecke...ist schon einer mal die Strecke bei Gran Turismo gefahren? Ich hatte mal eine Doku gesehen, wie die Entwickler die Strecke vermessen haben, um alles möglichst getreu nachzubauen.


----------



## der_flamur (29. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist die Königsstrecke...ist schon einer mal die Strecke bei Gran Turismo gefahren? Ich hatte mal eine Doku gesehen, wie die Entwickler die Strecke vermessen haben, um alles möglichst getreu nachzubauen.


Haben sie ja auch 
Eines vermiss ich in der Autoliste: Einen Ferrari... oder besser: einen Formel 1 Wagen


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> oder besser: einen Formel 1 Wagen



 Ne, ein F1 hat in NFS nichts verloren.


----------



## Player007 (30. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist die Königsstrecke...ist schon einer mal die Strecke bei Gran Turismo gefahren? Ich hatte mal eine Doku gesehen, wie die Entwickler die Strecke vermessen haben, um alles möglichst getreu nachzubauen.



Jo die haben sogar die Namen mit auf die Strecke genommen, auch die verschiedenen Bodenbeläge.
Das war so zumindest bei GT4 auf der PS2. 

Gruß


----------



## der_flamur (30. Mai 2009)

Ach ja und für DX9.0a ist die Grafik exellent.


----------



## push@max (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie hoch die Hardware-Anforderungen ausfallen. 

Um die Grafikqualität der bisherigen Bilder zu erreichen, reicht ein 500€ PC bestimmt nicht aus


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hintergrund: Wir suchen Jemanden, der Shift per Sammelthread betreut.



Ich mache mich heute Abend mal an die Arbeit, alles Wissenswerte zum neuen NFS zusammenzutragen. Irgendwie interessiert es mich ja doch brennend, ob es wirklich so real wird wie angesprochen.

Der Thread sollte dann spätestens morgen online sein. Stay tuned.


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2009)

*Di... Da... Doppelpost

Nur für Fans* 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/55915-sammelthread-need-speed-shift.html​


----------

